# Leveling/Top Dressing a St. Augustine Lawn



## JDay (May 30, 2020)

Hey all, new member here looking for some advice on smoothing out my lawn. I have about a third of an acre of approx. 4 year old St. Augustine that is very rough. I'm assuming the contractor just didn't do much prep prior to laying sod. I recently completed a French drain and sump/pump system, and would now like to continue my lawn improvement into smoothing everything out while maintaining my drainage (my yard is shaped like a bowl and is 6" lower than the curb, but that's another story).

I've been reading a lot here and watching Youtube videos, but any significant leveling projects I've seen have been on Bermuda or some other species. And by significant I'm talking bringing in a load of sand, distributing it around the yard via wheelbarrow, and smoothing it all out with a drag.

Is this still the best method for St. Augustine or would I be better off just filling/cutting small spots over time?

Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## NycHorn (May 13, 2020)

Following. Nothing substantial online about it.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I drag my st Augustine it does fine. This is a multi year process just know that going in to it.


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I need to level spots in my st. aug yard as well. Is sand alone good or should it be mixed w/ compost? What type of sand?


----------



## NycHorn (May 13, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> I drag my st Augustine it does fine. This is a multi year process just know that going in to it.


Do you use a level rake? I'm afraid of pulling out short roots on stolons. Also, in the low areas there blades are really short and I don't want to smother them. When you mean multi year process is it because you can only level a little at a time? Say 1/4 to 1/2".


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

NycHorn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > I drag my st Augustine it does fine. This is a multi year process just know that going in to it.
> ...




I use this no problems at all


----------



## NycHorn (May 13, 2020)

CenlaLowell said:


> NycHorn said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


How low did you mow before you added the sand?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

NycHorn said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > NycHorn said:
> ...


Same height as I always mow. Somewhere between 3 1/2- 4. St Augustine will handle it just fine don't worry.


----------

